# Postgre SQL oder MySQL



## port29 (4. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich hätte da eine Frage: Ich wurde beauftragt ein Projekt zu Programmieren, welches von ca. 3.000 Usern zur gleichen Zeit benutzt wird. Das würde heißen ca. 700-1500 Anfragen zur gleichen Zeit. Bisher hab ich nur mit MySQL Servern gearbeitet. Ich weiß, dass diese ab und zu mal abschmieren. Mit Postgre hab ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können. Ich gehe jetzt einfach davon aus, dass man von PHP aus auf einen Postgre Server zugreifen kann. Was währe jetzt also besser? MySQL oder Postgre SQL?


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juli 2002)

mysql schmiert nicht ab.

Da macht der sysadmin etwas falsch.
Punkt ist brauchst du transaktsql (wird zwar in neusten mysql-versionen auch angeboten aber noch nicht ausgereift) greifst du zu den elephanten. Besser jedoch IBM Db2 bzw Oracle.

Brauchst du keine Transactsql fährst du mit mysql besser da die geschwindigkeit in der verarbeitung seinesgleichen sucht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *[...] Besser jedoch IBM Db2 bzw Oracle. [...]
> *


Und wer soll die DBs bitte bezahlen??


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Juli 2002)

ich bin zwar bisher bei keinem datenbanksystem an die grenzen gestossen (abgesehen von access, aber das ist kein datenbanksystem), also kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, was besser ist.

ich werf aber einfach mal die extrem gewagte behauptung in den raum, dass postgresql schneller ist. hat man mir zumindest mal gesagt... sicher weiss ich das allerdings nicht.


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Hallo,
> Und wer soll die DBs bitte bezahlen??  *



Derjenige der einen auftrag :


> welches von ca. 3.000 Usern zur gleichen Zeit benutzt wird. Das würde heißen ca. 700-1500 Anfragen zur gleichen Zeit.


in dieser Form erteilt.
Wenn er solch einen Anspruch an die Datenbank verlangt dann muss er auch dieses Zahlen. 
Aber das ist normal und ne Firma die ein solches Datenaufkommen hat zahlt eine oracle lizenz aus der portokasse


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *ich bin zwar bisher bei keinem datenbanksystem an die grenzen gestossen (abgesehen von access, aber das ist kein datenbanksystem), also kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, was besser ist.
> 
> ich werf aber einfach mal die extrem gewagte behauptung in den raum, dass postgresql schneller ist. hat man mir zumindest mal gesagt... sicher weiss ich das allerdings nicht. *



Wie ich gesagt habe :
Greif zum elephanten . Der Delphin ist die mysql und der Elephant die postgresql s


----------

